# Product Highlight - BigBoi BlowR Mini from Ultimate Finish



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Touchless Car Drying For Car Care Enthusiasts.Our Price (inc VAT): £149.00










As every car care enthusiast knows, non-contact detailing methods greatly reduce the chances of putting scratches into paintwork. Whilst the wash process still requires a mitt, the drying process no longer requires a drying cloth!

Dust and dirt can become trapped in the long, absorbent fibres of drying cloths and can cause scratches when the towel is rubbed over the paint. The edges of cloths can cause marks as the towel is 'whipped' back and forth. Synthetic chamois can be ineffective in soaking up water and natural chamois can remove wax protection. Using the BigBoi BlowR Mini eliminates all these possibilities, so you never have to worry about inadvertently marking your paintwork when drying it. 








The BigBoi BlowR Mini is the ideal solution for the avid car care enthusiast. Featuring the most efficient single motor in the industry, the 3000-watt motor uses heated, filtered air to chase water off paintwork, metal, glass and chrome. The blast of air forces trapped water out from behind badges, head and taillight surrounds, mirror housings and other hard to reach areas. The BlowR Mini is supplied with three interchangeable nozzles to ensure air can be directed into tight to reach areas or along channels and grooves. Choose from two wind speeds and three temperatures, depending on the task at hand.
Features & Benefits:
•Touchless drying keeps paintwork safe from scratches & swirls
•Powerful motor blasts water out of traps & away from surfaces
•Great for drying around filler caps, wheel spokes, calipers & nuts
•Dries engines & components quickly, prevents corrosion
•2-stage adjustable wind control from 72km/h up to 220km/h (45mph - 137mph)
•BigBoi Temperature Technology (BTT) - select 15, 25 or 45 degrees Celsius (°C)
•Uses filtered air - safer than using a leaf blower or pet dryer
•Use on paint, glass, wheels, chrome, fabric convertible roofs
•Supplied with 3 interchangeable nozzles
•Foam air filter included (washable & reusable)
•Attachable wheelbase available separately

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/bigboi/blowr-mini.aspx


----------



## jmak (Feb 17, 2016)

Does anyone know the peak airflow rate for this? Preferably in litres/min
Thanks
Jonny


----------

